# [H] Various [W] £££'s (UK)



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok due to needing funds, some projects I had planned are now being scrapped so I have a load of bits for sale/ trade so please check out the link and pm me if interested in anything
http://s116.photobucket.com/user/vaughany86/library/Models for sale and trade?sort=3&page=1


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

What IG stuff do you have?


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

All on eBay now, check it out
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/vaughany1986/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------

